# Trout Canning----Ya'll asked so here it is:



## wdbrand

Method to can trout[freshwater].
Scale; gut; cut off heads and tails and fins. You can can in pints or quarts. 
A pint jar will hold around 2 1/2 cleaned fish[8" to 10"].
A quart will hold 4 1/2 +-.
Yield--- pints= about 6/8 fish cakes, and a quart 12 to 15, depending on how big you make them. However most jars are et right outta the can. Ease the skin off and lift out the backbone if you want, altho neither are necessary since the bones cook to mush in the canning process. 
The recipe I make cakes out of is the same one on the OLD BAY can for crab cakes. I like the trout cakes better.

Pint jars- 1/2 teaspoon of salt, then pack jars. Be absolutely sure to wipe off the top of jars. 
Quart jars- 1 teaspoon salt, then pack the cooker. 

Make sure your pressure cooker is safe. A 22 quart cooker will hold 16 pints or 7 quarts.
The next size down is the 16 quart cooker[I think] and will hold 7 quarts or 7 or 8 pints. 
I can on a propane turkey cooker. When the pressure gets to 10 pounds cut heat so the jiggler jiggles 2 to 3 times a minute. Cook for 90 minutes. Take off of fire and let pressure reduce on its own. Remove lid and jars, then tighten one more time. And keep your fingers offen the lids. I repeat, Put your hands in your pocket. You'll hear them seal. 
I've canned a little of everything. From crap outta Wis. to suckers and striped bass. All freshwater fish. Can't see why ocean trout won't work also. Have canned tuna and dolphin too.

My son adds a couple tablespoons of Texas Pete or whatever brand of hot sause he has[per pint]. 1 tablespoon would have been plenty for me, altho I never put it in my cannings.

Condensed version!!!!!!!
Pints = 1/2 teaspoon of salt, top or bottom of jar makes no difference.
Quarts= 1 teaspoon salt.
10 POUNDS OF PRESSURE FOR 90 MINUTES!!!!!!!!
AND NO, you don't add any oil or water. Consult your canning book for specific directions, since different cannerss have slightly different instructions. However, 10# and 90 minutes has worked for any kind of cooker I've ever used. I also ignore the altitude recs.
HAVE AT IT, and maybe seabear will jump in and add to it. Gettem Neil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobmac

It's pretty close to what we used to can salmon and other specie out in the northwest. (Coastal British Columbia) It works well.


----------



## wdbrand

*Same method for either,*

but a ton of difference in flavor. The trout are heads and above salmon. I've canned both.


----------



## Cerberus

Great post!

Are you canning with a standard pressure cooker or with the special pressure canners?

I have always wanted to try this but I only have a regular Presto pressure cooker, and a healthy fear of botulism.

More info, please...


----------



## Bobmac

A regular pressure cooker will work fine. You must follow the manufacturers directions; if you don't have them, a good book on canning should be available at your local library. 
Your local Walmart should have a canning section where you can get the jars, lids and a canning kit. (Head space gauge, jar tongs for getting jars out of boiling water, wide mouth funnel, and a magnetic lid picker.) The should also have a couple small books on canning which should have basic instructions for canning meats and fish with a pressure cooker.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## wdbrand

*Miro-Matic, Presto*

or any approved pressure cooker works fine. Go to their web sites and order a canning book/guide. BTW Bobmac, what in the hello is a magnetic lid picker? All the items Bobmac mentioned are useful but not neccessary. A pair of gloves to remove jars since you'll want to screw lid down tight anyway, use your eye to judge head space, a fingernail to pick up a lid. A funnel just gets in my way and you still have to wipe off jar top anyway. Special care for jars and rings and lids at the most important. Feel the top of jar by running a finger or fingernail around it. If you feel even the slightest imperfection, then throw it away. Same for rings that are dinged up or mis-shaped. Some say a lid soaked in boiling water will be as good as a new one. As for me, if they are over two years old I chuckem. Therefore I don't buy more than I will use in one season, or try not too.


----------



## wdbrand

*Let me add this>*

Bobmacs advise is dead on. Safety is most important, so don't put a canner on the fire and go off lolly gaggin. STAY WITH IT, EVERY MINUTE!!!!!!!!! Do yourself a favor. Either get the instuctions for the cooker you have, or don't can PERIOD! As far as bot-chew lizzum goes, if the lid is still sealed, I've eaten jars of trout canned 10 years back. Altho that's rare, since they normally don't last over a year.


----------



## Bobmac

Most of what I can right now is bbq sauce. I make 6 - 18 quarts at a time and run up to a dozen batches a year. 

(I'm not really commercial, but I do sell the sauce at work and to a few other people around here so I tend to get extremely picky. I have had 5 jars pulled for inspection and had my processes checked out by the health board. They are satisfied and have approved my pickiness.)

A lid picker is a food grade plastic rod with a magnet on the end. It saves the finger tips when sterilizing them. For the jar lifter,, after I have the sauce reduced to the right thickness, I put it in jars, cap them and then boil them fully submerged for 20-30 minutes. I have the next batch ready to go so the water doesn't get a chance to cool down.

Nope. you don't need this stuff but it is nice. I probably wouldn't if I wasn't making it for myself or doing lots of canning either. I currently don't use a pressure cooker as I regrettably have nothing I need it for.


----------



## wdbrand

*Bob, I agree.*

All the gadgets makes life easier, and I have all of them with the exception of a lid picker. I can a bunch of tomato juice, and settled on pressure canning since you don't lose as many jars. What do you find?


----------



## Bobmac

When I first started, I didn't pay much attention and figured it was just from crappy materiel's. We canned fruit, meat, fish, and vegetables.

If you pay close attention with the boiling method, it works well. I rarely loose any jars anymore; maybe one in 75.
With the pressure cooker, I was running about 1 jar for each new recipe on the first batch and rarely any after that.

For the people new to canning, follow the directions to the letter until you know what you're doing. Never turn your back on the pressure cooker because that's when problems happen.

I mention the head space gauge primarily for people new to canning so they learn to leave enough but not too much space. Either way can cause issues with the seal.


----------

